# Regulador con TL494



## eLadero (Nov 9, 2010)

Hola a todos, estoy buscando un circuito regulador de 50vcc a 24vcc (2A) con un TL494, pero no encuentro por ningún lado. ¿Alguien me puede dar una mano?

Gracias!


----------



## jreyes (Nov 9, 2010)

Hola !

En el datasheet de dicho integrado aparece una configuración "buck". Puedes tomar ese diseño y adaptarlo a tus necesidades.

http://www.google.cl/url?sa=t&sourc...yYkjXJO7zesozj5iA&sig2=4RlJ8OpK6f1qkeUZzlSunQ

Adiosín...!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 9, 2010)

eLadero dijo:


> Hola a todos, estoy buscando un circuito regulador de 50vcc a 24vcc con un TL494, pero no encuentro por ningún lado. ¿Alguien me puede dar una mano?
> 
> Gracias!


 

¿ Cuanta corriente ?

Saludos !


----------



## eLadero (Nov 9, 2010)

jreyes dijo:


> Hola !
> 
> En el datasheet de dicho integrado aparece una configuración "buck". Puedes tomar ese diseño y adaptarlo a tus necesidades.
> 
> ...



Gracias por tu aporte,a hora veo eso!



DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Cuanta corriente ?
> 
> Saludos !



La corriente que necesito es 2A.

El circuito que esta en el datasheet es este:
[/URL

Ahora la pregunta..

¿Qué tendría que modifica para obtener los valores que necesito?

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 9, 2010)

Vas a tener que ponerle una resistencia o un divisor de tensión a la alimentación (pata12) del LM494 ya que su alimentación máxima es de 41 Vdc.

En la pata 1 del 494 tenés que tener 2,5 Volts , asi que tenés que poner 46 K o un preset de 100 K en vez de R8.

Saludos !


----------



## Kail (Oct 13, 2013)

El circuito propuesto me funciono pero solamente quitando "R11" que es de 100 ohoms, habrá algún problema si dejo sin la "R11" al circuito?


----------



## fdesergio (Oct 13, 2013)

R11 de 100 ohmios?? donde , yo veo que es de 0.1 ohmios y es la sensora de corriente, explicate vale???, chauuuu


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 14, 2013)

Probá ponerle 1k a ver si funciona.

Que estás usando para Q1 y Q2


----------



## Kail (Oct 14, 2013)

Es verdad, hay 2 "R11" no lo habia notado pero corrijo lo que dije anteriormente, la resistencia que quite fue la "R10" de 270 ohms y en "R11" que va de +32V a la base del transistor PNP la cambie por una de 1K y ya no se calienta el transistor PNP, en Q1 utilice el TIP32C y en Q2 ocupe el 2N3055


----------

